# backs of caps



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

whats the best way to hoop a cap to stitch on the back, would you straighten the cap in the hoop or arc the text at the design stage, also would you still add backing in a structured cap?


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

when I embroider over the back arch of the hat I use "fast frames" that require using a sticky backing and I stick the hat down to that, also I do arc the text so it fits with the curve of the hat. Good Luck!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The fast frames sounds like a good idea for a lot of things. We use the number 12 hoop and use painters tape to create a 'line' across the opening in the hoop. Looking at the hooped hat from the back it looks like a sad face. The two eyelets are the eyes and the curve is the sad face. 

The edges of the cap back are at the line so it is straight. We use a slight arc in the lettering to match the arc in the cap back. 

We also put painters tape on the needle plate to create a line there and line up the edge of the cap back opening with that to ensure that each cap back gets sewn in exactly the same place.


----------



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks to you both I have fast frames so thats propably the easiest option. How much arc on the desigh do you use or is it just trial and error?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We set on up and used a few 'scrap hats' to test it out. Now we have a template.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with binki, we do the same thing, 12 hoop and use a template from past artwork.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

we just arch the text and hoop it....we have a hooper now and it works like a charm


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

if you are wondering about how much of an arc to do I create the artwork on my computer and then print it and cut it out and then lay it down on the hat ( Idon't like to scrap hats)


----------



## Bringselpup (Oct 10, 2007)

Fast Frames and no backing. I use a piece of backing to test the arc and dial it in that way before loading up good hats.


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

I use a clamping system and works great. I use to have a fast frame and I just gave up on sticky backing, have to spend more time on cleaning the machine and waste needle after. I normally use arc on the design. As long as I center my design and trace it, I should be fine. I would sometimes drop a stitch at the bottom part of design for tracing, 1 in first drop of needle then 1 at last drop of needle, I would do this once and mark my setup on clamp and settings will be the same for the rest of my cap.


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

we use normal frames. digitise in a curve. no prob.

Gemais


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bringselpup said:


> Fast Frames and no backing. I use a piece of backing to test the arc and dial it in that way before loading up good hats.


How do you keep the hat on the fast frame without using the backing?


----------



## Bringselpup (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh yes, clarification needed. 

I use the sticky stuff on the fast frames. My no backing answer was towards this:

>>would you still add backing in a structured cap?


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

This is what we use for the complicated stuff New And Used Commercial Embroidery Machines


----------

